# Hopefully this will help someone



## Shadesofyes (Sep 17, 2007)

I found this nifty online flash utility that lets you design your own tile mosaics out of a lot of deferent shades and textures and varieties. You can actually save your creations, and if you really like what you came up with you can even order the tile straight away.

It's a fun diversion and neat to play around with and dream up things for your home. Free fun is always good.

http://www.mosaicmaximizer.com/


----------



## Kathleen H (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi there, well that seems to be a very simple way to creating your own mosaic tiles, but no matter how simple it is the secret to great mosaic tiles is to plan you layout before you begin. If you install one tile wrong then your entire mosaic will be wrong so before you begin check and re check your tile layout before you start sticking them on that wall,to avoid problems in the long run.

Kathleen H


----------



## SimonS (Oct 4, 2007)

Mosaics really can be a pain so I'm going to check that out thanks.

Kathleen is right and that's one of the huge pains of setting up a mosaic, it often requires experts.


----------



## craftsrfun (Oct 20, 2007)

*glassforcrafts.com has some helpful books*

I am a glass bead and nugget crafter and I want to get into mosaics. I'm going to start with some small projects because I'd hate to spend the money only to create a big mess. The Mosaic Idea book is particularly helpful for beginners.


----------

